# The Masturbation Thread! [It's gonna be awesome]



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

*THE MASTURBATION THREAD 
of awesomeness

*So, this is the thread to talk about masturbation and stuff associated with masturbation and so on. Robyn (That's Aerobyn to you!) bets that more males will post than females, but I'm not as convinced. So, someone should either prove me write, or someone should prove me wrong. 

Anyways, here's a questionnaire like the one in the Gay thread, except I kind of just copy and pasted this one from some random teen message board. 


Masturbation:

Age when you first masturbated:
How many times do you masturbate per week:
How many times do you masturbate per day:
Most times you've masturbated in one day:
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly:
What do you most frequently use to masturbate:
Where are you most often when you masturbate:

When you masturbate, do you ejaculate:
At what age did you first ejaculate:
Do you usually dribble or shoot:
Have you ever masturbated using a condom?
Have you ever used lube when masturbating?


Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate:
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate:
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate:
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating):
Have you ever had cyber sex:
Have you ever had phone sex:
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it):

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who):
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who):
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it:
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session):

Have you ever tasted your own cum:
If so, did you like/dislike it:
Can you perform oral sex on yourself:
Have you tried anal masturbation:

- My Answers- 

Masturbation:

Age when you first masturbated: 11 or 12
How many times do you masturbate per week: Anywhere from none to 45 times
How many times do you masturbate per day: Anywhere from none to 4
Most times you've masturbated in one day: Fifteen times, maybe?
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly: A couple months, at least
What do you most frequently use to masturbate: My hand, homemade dildo, vibrator
Where are you most often when you masturbate: Couch, shower.... Anywhere I can do it, basically?

When you masturbate, do you ejaculate (cum): Most of the time
At what age did you first ejaculate (cum): 11 or 12
Do you usually dribble or shoot: Done both
Have you ever masturbated using a condom? Nope
Have you ever used lube when masturbating? Yes

Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate: No
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate: Yes
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: No
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating): No
Have you ever had cyber sex: Yes
Have you ever had phone sex: No
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it): Yes

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who): Almost and my mom
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): No
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it: Yes
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session): No

Have you ever tasted your own cum: Yes
If so, did you like/dislike it: It didn't really taste like anything
Can you perform oral sex on yourself: No, but that would be awesome
Have you tried anal masturbation: Nope

--

And now you guys can talk about whatever else too​


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow. You sure know how to lure me into threads! Lol. I shall come back and respond in detail when I have more time..


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Damn yo, 15x in one day? I thought I was bad about it. :tongue:
I will probably answer questions later - but for right now I just wanted to say: I better not see any women coming into this thread claiming they don't do it, or never have. Unless, of course, you're being honest, then it's cool; unfortunately I wouldn't know whether you're being honest or lying, so disregard everything I just said.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> Damn yo, 15x in one day? I thought I was bad about it. :tongue:
> I will probably answer questions later - but for right now I just wanted to say: I better not see any women coming into this thread claiming they don't do it, or never have. Unless, of course, you're being honest, then it's cool; unfortunately I wouldn't know whether you're being honest or lying, so disregard everything I just said.


It was one long day, okay, yo?


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

15 times? You'll be busy with the wives if you get in one of those episodes!

I've done it, but I won't fill out the questionnaire just yet. I always get embarrassed when this sort of conversation pops up. :blushed:


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

*Masturbation:*

Age when you first masturbated: 10 or 11
How many times do you masturbate per week: Somewhere between 7 and 20 times a week I guess
How many times do you masturbate per day: At least once every day
Most times you've masturbated in one day: Ooohh, probably around 10 times
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly: A fortnight, maybe
What do you most frequently use to masturbate: Fingers, dildo
Where are you most often when you masturbate: Bed

When you masturbate, do you ejaculate: Yes
At what age did you first ejaculate: No idea
Do you usually dribble or shoot: LOL, dribble
Have you ever masturbated using a condom? N/A
Have you ever used lube when masturbating? Yes

Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate: Yes
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate: Yes
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: No
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating): Yes
Have you ever had cyber sex: Yes
Have you ever had phone sex: Yes
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it): Yes

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who): Almost, by my mother
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): No
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it: Yes
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session): Yes, at work

Have you ever tasted your own cum: Yes
If so, did you like/dislike it: Like
Can you perform oral sex on yourself: No
Have you tried anal masturbation: Yes


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Well, I'm thinking I shouldn't be posting this but whatever. It's not like I'll ever meet any of you...

Age when you first masturbated: 
*I don't remember, but I was quite young.
* How many times do you masturbate per week:
*about 7-14 times. 
* How many times do you masturbate per day:
*At least once.
* Most times you've masturbated in one day:
*I'm guessing around 10-15.
* Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly:
*About 3 weeks.
* What do you most frequently use to masturbate:
*Fingers and a _fabulous _clear and pink dildo. The best part of a man is in my nightstand drawer...
* Where are you most often when you masturbate:
*Bed or couch.
*When you masturbate, do you ejaculate:
*um...
* At what age did you first ejaculate:
*15?
* Do you usually dribble or shoot:
*Both, depending.
* Have you ever masturbated using a condom?
*Now, why would I do that? A dildo's not going to get me pregnant, silly.
* Have you ever used lube when masturbating?
*Yes, but then I realized I didn't need it and it was a waste of money.
*
Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate:
*yes.
* Have you ever watched someone else masturbate:
*course.
* Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate:
*Can't say as I have.
* Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating):
*Isn't that part of sex?
* Have you ever had cyber sex:
*yes.
* Have you ever had phone sex:
*yes.
* Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it):
*It's my new best friend. Can't believe I did it so long without one! What a waste of my youth!
*
Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who):
*ugh, yes! Humiliating experience(s)
* Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who):
*...sort of. A friend of my brothers who slept over on our couch. Woke up to find his wiener hanging out and I'd cleverly deduced what he'd been up to. A little disconcerting to know he'd been masturbating while watching me sleep...
* Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it:
*yes.
* Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session):
*yes.
* Have you ever tasted your own cum: *yes.
* If so, did you like/dislike it: *neither.
* Can you perform oral sex on yourself: *No.
* Have you tried anal masturbation: *No.


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

Last Time Masturbated: To this thread just now.


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

Masturbation:

Age when you first masturbated: 7ish (although dry)
How many times do you masturbate per week: 50ish
How many times do you masturbate per day: 6 - 12.
Most times you've masturbated in one day: 30 (ow)
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly: 5 days.
What do you most frequently use to masturbate: Teddy bear my mom bought me.
Where are you most often when you masturbate: Attic or bed.

When you masturbate, do you ejaculate: Onto my face sometimes! D:
At what age did you first ejaculate: 12.
Do you usually dribble or shoot: Shoooooot!
Have you ever masturbated using a condom? Hell yeah! 
Have you ever used lube when masturbating? Washing up liquid, but it kinda hurt.


Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate: Why not? People are inquisitive.
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate: Of course! Mmmmm!
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: Yep, but they were /legal/! ^_^ 
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating): Who wouldn't?!
Have you ever had cyber sex: A few times (regretable!!!)
Have you ever had phone sex: Yeah, and I actually like it!
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it): Sandwich?

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who): No.
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): My mum. 
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it: On a train + in a cinema! But hey, a girl was with me for both. 
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session): Toilet breaks for fast ones all of the time, yep.

Have you ever tasted your own cum: Easiest way to clean up! 
If so, did you like/dislike it: Indifferent.
Can you perform oral sex on yourself: Yep, but it isn't really fun. Too awkward.
Have you tried anal masturbation: I love getting a finger stuck up my ass!


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Masturbation:
> 
> Age when you first masturbated: 7ish (although dry)
> How many times do you masturbate per week: 50ish
> ...


OMG BEST REPLY EVAR! "sandwich?" :laughing:


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

*haha, nice!*

Age when you first masturbated: 10
How many times do you masturbate per week: maybe... every two/three days?
How many times do you masturbate per day: 1-2
Most times you've masturbated in one day: not much, because of sex. i think 4.
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly: two weeks.
What do you most frequently use to masturbate: fingers.
Where are you most often when you masturbate: my place <3

Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate: mhm
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate: yes
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: no
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating): yes
Have you ever had cyber sex: yes
Have you ever had phone sex: yes
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it): yes, and yeah, but it was strange at first

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who): no
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): yes, this stranger dude on the train.
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it: yes
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session): no

Have you ever tasted your own cum: yes
If so, did you like/dislike it: like 
Can you perform oral sex on yourself: no
Have you tried anal masturbation: yes


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Age when you first masturbated: This is what is funny about me. I have no idea. My earliest recollections are me dry humping everything. Probably as early as 5?

How many times do you masturbate per week:Wow. Per day would be much easier to answer.

How many times do you masturbate per day:Oh. 6? Sorry, it's just an automatic response to stress. I'm sure there are times I am doing it when I don't even realize it. I am probably doing it now.

Most times you've masturbated in one day: 10? See above

Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly: I think I actually just went 5 days? I was focusing. I might be wrong. My libido is out of control. Always has been.

What do you most frequently use to masturbate:Hands or even nothing. My thoughts can bring orgasm. Yeah-I'm like that.

Where are you most often when you masturbate:Bedroom, Bathroom, Shower, Couch, car

When you masturbate, do you ejaculate:Hmmm. I guess. Is getting wet the same thing? Guys seem to know this answer better.

At what age did you first ejaculate:I don't know. My ex husband was the first person to inform me that I did that. 

Do you usually dribble or shoot:Hmmm. I am sure I just dribble.

Have you ever masturbated using a condom? On him? Yeah. Lol

Have you ever used lube when masturbating?Yep.

Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate: Yes

Have you ever watched someone else masturbate: Yes

Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate:No

Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating):Yes

Have you ever had cyber sex:Yes

Have you ever had phone sex:Yes

Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it):Yes. I try not to enjoy it and I try not to use "devices". I don't want to depend on them for orgasm. I want to make sure my body is prepared to only orgasm with my lover

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who):Yes, By entire family. I was a horn dog. It was hard to hide. Lol

Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): Well in high school this perv walked up to my friends and me and he was "massaging" his man parts in front of us. We kindly asked him to "put it away". 

Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it: Yes

Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session):No

Have you ever tasted your own cum: If you mean my own "juices" yes.
If so, did you like/dislike it:Love it

Can you perform oral sex on yourself:Only in my own mind and in my own way.

Have you tried anal masturbation:Yes.

That's it? Where are the hard questions?


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

Guess I'll go ahead and respond to this... :bored:


Age when you first masturbated: don't know...
How many times do you masturbate per week: 2 - 10?
How many times do you masturbate per day: around once average...
Most times you've masturbated in one day: like 4 or 5
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly: probably like more than a month
What do you most frequently use to masturbate: pillow.. or fingers
Where are you most often when you masturbate: bed...

When you masturbate, do you ejaculate: no but I think I'd like to one day
Have you ever used lube when masturbating? no

Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate: yes
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate: yes
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: um... kinda
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating): yes
Have you ever had cyber sex: sorta
Have you ever had phone sex: no
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it): yes and yes

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who): ******
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): no
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it: yes
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session): yes

Have you ever tasted your own cum: no
Can you perform oral sex on yourself: no
Have you tried anal masturbation: no

Edit: just have to add that 'once' may entail a session lasting hours. XD


----------



## WNF (Dec 23, 2009)

Masturbation:

Age when you first masturbated: 7
How many times do you masturbate per week: 5-11
How many times do you masturbate per day: once or twice
Most times you've masturbated in one day: 7
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly: 2 weeks? maybe longer.
What do you most frequently use to masturbate: my hand? hahaha. 
Where are you most often when you masturbate: computer, bed, shower.

When you masturbate, do you ejaculate: yes
At what age did you first ejaculate: 10 (hit puberty kinda early)
Do you usually dribble or shoot: shoot
Have you ever masturbated using a condom? no.
Have you ever used lube when masturbating? yes.


Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate: yes
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate: yes
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: yes
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating): yes
Have you ever had cyber sex: yes
Have you ever had phone sex: yes
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it): yes

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who): yes. parents, friends, etc. never gets less awkward!
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): yes. friend, brother. also awkward as Hell.
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it: yes. 
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session): yes.

Have you ever tasted your own cum: yes
If so, did you like/dislike it: like
Can you perform oral sex on yourself: no
Have you tried anal masturbation: like, tickling your butt while you wank? yes.



does anyone else do nipple play? I can't be the only one!


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: Yep, but they were /legal/! ^_^


Hey, could you teach me how to masturbate? Got MSN?

Masturbation:

Age when you first masturbated: N/A
How many times do you masturbate per week: N/A
How many times do you masturbate per day: N/A
Most times you've masturbated in one day: N/A
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly: N/A
What do you most frequently use to masturbate: N/A
Where are you most often when you masturbate: N/A

When you masturbate, do you ejaculate: N/A
At what age did you first ejaculate: 16
Do you usually dribble or shoot: Shoot
Have you ever masturbated using a condom? No
Have you ever used lube when masturbating? No

Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate: N/A
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate: Yes
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: No
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating):No
Have you ever had cyber sex: Yes
Have you ever had phone sex: No
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it): No

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who): No
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): Yes, a guy at school
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it: No
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session): No

Have you ever tasted your own cum: No
If so, did you like/dislike it: N/A
Can you perform oral sex on yourself: No
Have you tried anal masturbation: No


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

Coffee Grinder said:


> Hey, could you teach me how to masturbate? Got MSN?
> 
> Masturbation:
> 
> ...


Sure, baby. You got cam? You party? You roof it?


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Age when you first masturbated: 21
How many times do you masturbate per week: 7-15
How many times do you masturbate per day: 1-3
Most times you've masturbated in one day: 4-5
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly: 2 weeks
What do you most frequently use to masturbate: fingers
Where are you most often when you masturbate: room, bathroom

Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate: no
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate: no
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: no
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating): no
Have you ever had cyber sex: yes
Have you ever had phone sex: no
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it): no

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who): no
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): no
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it: no
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session): no

Have you ever tasted your own cum: no
Can you perform oral sex on yourself: no
Have you tried anal masturbation: no​ 

.


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

WNF said:


> does anyone else do nipple play? I can't be the only one!


you're not the only one


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Age when you first masturbated: 14
How many times do you masturbate per week: currently once if I'm lucky, at my peak six or so.
How many times do you masturbate per day: currently zero I'm becoming asexual my feelings towards it are indifferent so far.
Most times you've masturbated in one day: twice
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly: months
What do you most frequently use to masturbate: fingers
Where are you most often when you masturbate: bed, fantasy land

Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate: yes
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate: yes
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: no lol! is it that hard?
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating): yeah
Have you ever had cyber sex: eewww
Have you ever had phone sex: no thanks
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it): yes...and yes. 

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who): nope, but almost twice.
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): no way thank god.
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it: no
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session): no

Have you ever tasted your own cum: yeah 
Can you perform oral sex on yourself: no
Have you tried anal masturbation: yep

I think there's something wrong with me.


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

WNF said:


> does anyone else do nipple play? I can't be the only one!


...............


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Age when you first masturbated: *12*
How many times do you masturbate per week: *6-15*
How many times do you masturbate per day: *0-4*
Most times you've masturbated in one day: *6*
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly: *1 month*
What do you most frequently use to masturbate:* right hand*
Where are you most often when you masturbate: *my room*

When you masturbate, do you ejaculate: *uh...duh.*
At what age did you first ejaculate: *14 or something?*
Do you usually dribble or shoot: *depends on if I'm going for distance or pleasure. *
Have you ever masturbated using a condom?* uh, no. why?*
Have you ever used lube when masturbating? *yesh.*


Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate: *yes.*
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate: *yes.*
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: *no, though I have offered techniques*
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating): *yes.*
Have you ever had cyber sex: *yes.*
Have you ever had phone sex: *no.*
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it): *never.*

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who): *nope. (but there have been many close calls)*
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): *sort of.*
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it: *yeah XD*
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session): *yeah, at school and at work XD*

Have you ever tasted your own cum: *no*
If so, did you like/dislike it: N/A
Can you perform oral sex on yourself: *no...and believe me, I've tried. LOL*
Have you tried anal masturbation: *NO! *shudders**




Shannonline said:


> I think there's something wrong with me.


What do you mean? ​


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I think we should talk about sex toys now. 
And masturbation techniques even? 

I don't know. Anything is in play here!


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Age when you first masturbated:* Like, eight lol*
How many times do you masturbate per week: *As many times as I can lol, unless I have someone to be intimate with, then I hold* *up all my tension so it feels better when we're together.*
How many times do you masturbate per day: *It depends. If I have a bath or shower, I will masturbate because I have an excuse to lock my door cause I don't have enough privacy in this house :dry:*
Most times you've masturbated in one day: *Honestly, I don't know, but if I take a break I can orgasm any time I'd like to, so a lot in one day.*
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly:* 3 weeks, I was on holidays andI had to share a bed with my friend, we were there for a month and I ended up getting too horny and had to do it in the bath as discreetly as I could because there was a WINDOW, well it was blurred out, but you could see my form all blurry and make out what I was doing.*
What do you most frequently use to masturbate: *Depends, I find it hard to orgasn quickly if I use my hands or fingers or whatever (I rarely use my fingers up there because I have a seperate hymen still intact and it hurts like hell). Open much?* :laughing:
Where are you most often when you masturbate:* In my room, in the shower, I've done it outside lots of times cause I'm just a lil creep like det* :tongue:
When you masturbate, do you ejaculate:* I don't think so, I do get really wet. But, I'm not sure if I ever ejaculated, it's really rare for women though.*
At what age did you first ejaculate:* 78*
Do you usually dribble or shoot:* Ew....I wish I didn't know what that meant. *
Have you ever masturbated using a condom?* No?*
Have you ever used lube when masturbating?* No*


Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate: *Yup.*
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate: *Yup.*
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: *Nope lol*
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating):* Yup.*
Have you ever had cyber sex: *Yup. I know....shame be upon me but I missed her and I was horny* :crying:
Have you ever had phone sex:* No.* 
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it):* Yes, only the vibrating part you put on your clit, I was with an older woman and she used one on me, I was surprised by how good it felt and how quickly I climaxed.*

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who):* Yup, my brother, I don't think he knew what I was doing though, he's pretty naive though he's 21 lol. But he was like 14 when that happened.*
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): *My childhood friend, I woke up and I heard her panting and I could feel her moving, it was a very strange moment for both of us. I put my arm around her and whispered in her ear telling her not to stop and she didn't. God I wish I could bring that up again, I hope she wasn't asleep though but I don't know if many people masturbate in their sleep. Plus she got a shock when I put my arm around her and she was hesitant to start again.*
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it:* Yup, I was bored and hiding from someone so I touched myself in some trees lol.....God, I'm really weird.*
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session): *When I was little I found a way to orgasm without touching myself, I like moved around in different positions and I'd end up orgasming. So technically-yes. I wish I could do that again. *

Have you ever tasted your own cum: *Well, I kissed someone after they licked me so basically yeah*.
If so, did you like/dislike it: *It was cold...And tasted like spit, or maybe that was just her spit lol*
Can you perform oral sex on yourself: *I wish* :tongue:
Have you tried anal masturbation*: No, but I do like having my assBISCUIT licked or one time I had someone put their thumb up, it actually feels so good and makes you feel so kinky. But I wouldn't like to do it on myself because I like to keep my hands clean.....lol*


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> And masturbation techniques even?


Bath tub. Under the tap. water massage is muh favourites <3


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> Bath tub. Under the tap. water massage is muh favourites <3


Yeah, I've done that before. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

ave you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): *My childhood friend, I woke up and I heard her panting and I could feel her moving, it was a very strange moment for both of us. I put my arm around her and whispered in her ear telling her not to stop and she didn't. God I wish I could bring that up again, I hope she wasn't asleep though but I don't know if many people masturbate in their sleep. Plus she got a shock when I put my arm around her and she was hesitant to start again.

I doubt it's possible to masturbate in your sleep. 
hesitant to start again???
She STARTED again? OMG. 
Sounds to me like she was definitely awake -- and she liked it.
:wink:
*


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> Bath tub. Under the tap. water massage is muh favourites <3



I stayed in a hotel once that had this fabulous tub with even more fabulous jets...I _know _what you mean.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

This thread is hilarious 

Age when you first masturbated: 10 
How many times do you masturbate per week: often as possible
How many times do you masturbate per day:about 2 
Most times you've masturbated in one day: 5
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly:4 days
What do you most frequently use to masturbate: nothin...sometimes lotion...but that's inconvenient 
Where are you most often when you masturbate: in my bed, at school, and in the shower

When you masturbate, do you ejaculate: yes?....
At what age did you first ejaculate: uhh i already answered
Do you usually dribble or shoot: hahaha shoot...i....nvm
Have you ever masturbated using a condom? nope
Have you ever used lube when masturbating?yep


Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate:yep
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate:yep
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: no...but i have taught someone how to jack me off
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating): yes
Have you ever had cyber sex:no
Have you ever had phone sex:yes
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it):no

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who):hahaha yea by my dad. i had my pants down and he walked in.....i was actually on top of the laundry....and so i made up the excuse...."i'm looking for pants"
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who):no
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it:yes...well....my girlfriend was pleasing me in a movie theater and we also pleasured each other in a bookstore
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session): all the time...

Have you ever tasted your own cum:no but my eye has been hit by it
If so, did you like/dislike it:
Can you perform oral sex on yourself:no
Have you tried anal masturbation:....what is that?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> Bath tub. Under the tap. water massage is muh favourites <3


You stole mine!


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Masturbation:

Age when you first masturbated: *4-5*
How many times do you masturbate per week: *10-20*
How many times do you masturbate per day: *1-3*
Most times you've masturbated in one day: *7*
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly: *3 weeks. I started again the day after I won the bet. ^_^*
What do you most frequently use to masturbate: *YouTube. There's about 10 videos or so that I cycle between that work about 50% of the time. Back when I was on my parents' computer, I got in the habit of finding only a couple common websites to use so that it was easier to delete the history, there was no risk of viruses/spyware, and they wouldn't see something like "allsexycelebs" in the cookies (if I forgot to erase my tracks). Back then, I used to try to find stuff just from the Yahoo homepage, or by looking through Google Videos. That habit hasn't really worn off. I think it's sort of elegant to be able to start at a fairly innocent site and, just by clicking, navigate your way to something that you find erotic. And with your freedom limited like that, there's the anticipation/buildup of never knowing when you're going to find something interesting. Though, I probably should just do a bit of broader exploration every so often.*
Where are you most often when you masturbate: *My room 99% of the time.*

When you masturbate, do you ejaculate: *?*
At what age did you first ejaculate: *?*
Do you usually dribble or shoot: *I constrict my muscles immediately after orgasming so that there is no mess. I've never masturbated without clothes on, so I don't actually know what it looks like though.*
Have you ever masturbated using a condom? *No*
Have you ever used lube when masturbating? *No*


Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate: *No.*
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate: *No*
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: *No*
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating): *No*
Have you ever had cyber sex: *No, but it sounds like fun.*
Have you ever had phone sex: *No*
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it): *No*

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who): *No, but a couple close calls with my parents...I wish they'd knock. x_x *
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): *No*
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it: *No*
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session): *No*

Have you ever tasted your own cum: *No*
If so, did you like/dislike it:
Can you perform oral sex on yourself: *No*
Have you tried anal masturbation: *No*


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Age when you first masturbated: 13
How many times do you masturbate per week: 3-4 on average
How many times do you masturbate per day: 0.5, on average
Most times you've masturbated in one day: 4 or 5, I think?
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly: 2 weeks
What do you most frequently use to masturbate: my left hand
Where are you most often when you masturbate: my room

When you masturbate, do you ejaculate: yes
At what age did you first ejaculate: 13
Do you usually dribble or shoot: Like MJ, I can do both! :crazy: (actually it depends, usually on how long it's been since I last masturbated)
Have you ever masturbated using a condom? No
Have you ever used lube when masturbating? No


Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate: No
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate: Not in person
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: No
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating): No
Have you ever had cyber sex: No
Have you ever had phone sex: If those sexy voices on Ventrilo count . . .
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it): No

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who): Yes, by my dad
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): No
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it: Yes
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session): No

Have you ever tasted your own cum: Yes
If so, did you like/dislike it: Like!
Can you perform oral sex on yourself: I wish!
Have you tried anal masturbation: No

Wow, I feel so . . . vanilla compared to you guys. lol


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

BigRedManny said:


> Age when you first masturbated: 13
> How many times do you masturbate per week: 3-4 on average
> How many times do you masturbate per day: 0.5, on average
> Most times you've masturbated in one day: 4 or 5, I think?
> ...


I don't know know about "vanilla" Lol. But I do feel bad for you. What's with the ".5" a day? That sounds so anti-climatic, even if it is an average. I hope most active days are at least a complete "1" :happy:


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> I don't know know about "vanilla" Lol. But I do feel bad for you. What's with the ".5" a day? That sounds so anti-climatic, even if it is an average. I hope most active days are at least a complete "1" :happy:


Hahaha, good point . . . I guess if you just count the active days, it's more like a 1.5. :wink:


----------



## In a Quandary (Dec 26, 2009)

:crazy: You guys are frighteningly open.


----------



## my melody (Nov 3, 2009)

Age when you first masturbated: around 7
How many times do you masturbate per week: 3-14 times
How many times do you masturbate per day: once a day on average
Most times you've masturbated in one day: 5ish
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly: a few months
What do you most frequently use to masturbate: fingers and my giant hello kitty pen XD
Where are you most often when you masturbate: bedroom, shower

When you masturbate, do you ejaculate: sometimes
At what age did you first ejaculate: I don't know, lol
Do you usually dribble or shoot: dribble... xD
Have you ever masturbated using a condom? that would be weird...
Have you ever used lube when masturbating? Yes. 

Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate: No
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate: No
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: Yes
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating): Nope
Have you ever had cyber sex: Yes
Have you ever had phone sex: No
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it): Yes :laughing:

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who): I hope not 
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): No
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it: Yes
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session): No

Have you ever tasted your own cum: Yes
If so, did you like/dislike it: Neither
Can you perform oral sex on yourself: Can't say I've tried, but now I'm tempted to.
Have you tried anal masturbation: No


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Masturbation:

Age when you first masturbated:* Like, 7. *
How many times do you masturbate per week: *Close to 600. *
How many times do you masturbate per day: *Average 86x/day. *
Most times you've masturbated in one day: *150. *
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly: *5 seconds. *
What do you most frequently use to masturbate: *Bananas. Cucumbers are getting high on the scale now.*
Where are you most often when you masturbate: *No specific place. Shower, toilet, bed, couch, class, shower, etc. *

When you masturbate, do you ejaculate: *What's the point if not?  *
At what age did you first ejaculate: *7. *
Do you usually dribble or shoot: *Shoot, yo. I make a big mess with my load. *
Have you ever masturbated using a condom?* Oh no, so much better without it. I love the feel of soft banana skin. *
Have you ever used lube when masturbating? *No way! It ruins the fun!*


Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate: *I really have to when I'm doing it in class and at the stores and stuff. *
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate: *Oh, obviously. *
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: *That's my job currently. *
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating): *I have to as part of my job.*
Have you ever had cyber sex: *Obviously!*
Have you ever had phone sex: *Even better!*
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate (and did you enjoy it): *You should see my stash. But nothing beats the fruits and veggies. *

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who): *I can't get 'caught' when I want to be seen. *
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): *Again, they can't be caught if they want to be seen. They ask me for lessons, I provide. *
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it: *Obviously. *
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session): *Yes, every single day. *

Have you ever tasted your own cum: *Well duh. *
If so, did you like/dislike it:* Taste like watermelon juice. *
Can you perform oral sex on yourself: *Who can't? You suck if you can't. *
Have you tried anal masturbation: *Yes, but keep the fruits and veggies away from there. *


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

What in world do you DO???


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> What in world do you DO???


She's obviously a politician.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Age when you first masturbated: I have no idea
How many times do you masturbate per week: 70?
How many times do you masturbate per day: 1-15
Most times you've masturbated in one day: Probably around 30, it gets painful after awhile.. 
Longest time you've gone without masturbating since you started doing it regularly: 4 days. 
What do you most frequently use to masturbate: My hand.
Where are you most often when you masturbate: My bed. 

When you masturbate, do you cum: thats the whole point..
At what age did you first ejaculate: I didn't really learn how to get myself off until I was about 15.
Do you usually dribble or shoot: I have done both. 
Have you ever masturbated using a condom? No way. 
Have you ever used lube when masturbating? I used to, not anymore.


Have you ever let someone watch you masturbate: Yes
Have you ever watched someone else masturbate: Yeah...
Have you ever taught someone else how to masturbate: I don't believe so. 
Have you ever masturbated with someone else (who was also masturbating): Yeah, probably. 
Have you ever had cyber sex: Yeah. Along time ago. 
Have you ever had phone sex: Yes. 
Have you ever used a sex toy (dildo, vibrator, etc) to masturbate: No I have not. 

Have you ever been caught masturbating (if so, by who): No. 
Have you ever caught anyone else masturbating (if so, who): N/A
Have you ever masturbated somewhere where you had a good to high risk of being caught doing it: Yes. 
Have you ever masturbated at school during school hours (when school was in session): Yeah. 

Have you ever tasted your own cum: Yes.
If so, did you like/dislike it: neutral/like 
Can you perform oral sex on yourself: No
Have you tried anal masturbation: No.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I like to masturbate when I'm bored and can't find anything else to do.

It's very satisfying then.

80% of the time, it's straight porn 1 guy 1 girl.

That's about as complicated as my jaying off gets.

It's good times.


----------

